# Cerakote refinish



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are a couple photos of the most recent Cerakote I just completed.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

How much would a Colt 45 1911 run for two color finish?


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I can do your 1911 for $125, + tax.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats not a bad price. How durable is the coating? Do you have to keep it wiped down like Blued Finished guns? I carry mine hunting and its alway getting wet.


----------



## skeeter1223 (Feb 20, 2008)

Jaw... he did my ar. Its very durable and all I have to lube is my bolt just wipe the water off but most of it will run off the gun. Good stuff


----------



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

That's awesome man, never seen that before, great work. Now I just need a gun that needs retouching.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

skeeter1223 said:


> Jaw... he did my ar. Its very durable and all I have to lube is my bolt just wipe the water off but most of it will run off the gun. Good stuff


Thanks for the info.


----------

